
Algorithmic Trading of Cryptocurrency Based on Twitter Sentiment Analysis [pdf] - js7745
http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2015/029_report.pdf
======
js7745
Github project based on the paper
[https://github.com/mluders/tweetwise](https://github.com/mluders/tweetwise)

